# fishy love contest!



## blue sky

fishy love contest!
this is not a offical contest of betta fish or tfk
premission given by Romad
starts 2014, 6,1
ends 2014, 7-sometime denpending of number of photos
contest rules
A photo of your betta looking at you 
please no blurred photos
1 photo per person
judged by blue sky and my new fish sunrise
prize
1st 2nd and 3rd place photos made into some kind of art
etc: watercolor, drawing, paper art...

thanks!


----------



## babybleu

his name is baby bleu :-D


----------



## Pippin

Here's mine! Mark Antoney. I think he might be a veil tail.


----------



## xShainax

This is Taz the betta. He died in late 2012, so this is the best pic I could find.


----------



## blue sky

*hello!*

new contest rules
please put your betta's name

never mind what i said about the contest starting in june:-D
contest has started already!!!!!!!


----------



## Pippin

I thought that may was the 6th month. I care more about bettas than I do about what day it is.


----------



## blue sky

*hi!*



Pippin said:


> I thought that may was the 6th month. I care more about bettas than I do about what day it is.


 dont worry
it is perfectly fine!:-D
there will be a poll at the end of the contest to see who wins! but you have to be patient for the final results.:-?
go bettas go!


----------



## BettaLover1313

My red VT, Merlin


----------



## Indigo Betta

Igneel


----------



## TheBlur

Here's my new boy Opal!  We're not sure if he's a marble or not yet... gotten multiple different opinions...


----------



## tromboneplaya

Franklin


----------



## Bailmint

Haha Atlas's signature picture:


----------



## IloveRazor

This is my first and really awesome betta, Razor =)


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Bedru in my profile pic


----------



## blue sky

iloverazor can you try to post your pic again because we cant see it? thanks!


----------



## Tish

Spike


----------



## IloveRazor

<img src="http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=19378&pictureid=125810" alt="picture.php (600×440)"/>


----------



## IloveRazor

Sorry i'm new to this and still trying to figure out the works


----------



## Karebear13

Ha ha I love it! these pics are really great!


----------



## magikb3anz

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=278538&stc=1&d=1390269906

Here's a picture of Ash looking at me.


----------



## Dragon41214

Dragon


----------



## PonyJumper101

*Chinny chin chin*

My Fiji looking at me while swimming up his tank. His eyes were following my camera.


----------



## Tree

My little girl Perch blowing a kiss to me. Hehe


----------



## blue sky

wow! 15 pictures already! and yes, i count them every day.:-D
sadly sunrise had a tragic accident some time in the night yesterday
he jumped out of his tank and when i found him the next morning it was too late i think it was because there was a mini earthquake or something because i heard another story about a cat hiding at that time and maybe the earthquale or something caused the animals to panick?
anyways i took him back to the petstore and they gave me another betta so i added a couple dollars and got a half moon betta. i thought that bettas would jump out of tanks but my mom said they would suffocate if i covered it and because she was buying the fish i listend to her.LOL
i finally purswaded my mom to buy a proper tank with a lid because it was on sale. i hope to prevent such tragic deaths in the future. i spent the last of my money on that.
anyways go bettas go!


----------



## TheBlur

blue sky said:


> .!


lol no they won't suffocate. There is oxygen in the water if the water is clean and conditioned, and they can breathe surface air. I keep my bettas in 3gallon glass bowls will cling-wrap draped over the top. There's a little tiny gap where the thermometer and heater are so extra air gets in that way. It not only helps keep your fish from jumping out, but it keeps their water from evaporating! (I live where its hot and dry so evaporation is a problem here.) Sorry for your loss though. This is how we learn!


----------



## Sabina88

I think ill enter my boy Levy


----------



## TiffanyP

This is my boy Gaston  He passed away several months ago, but I've always loved this picture!


----------



## TacoZA

Wow...some awesome pics! Gotta get the camera out and harass my 3.


----------



## Islandgaliam

Prince Hendrix...King of Flares lol


----------



## blue sky

17 and counting!~!


----------



## VivianKJean

Perry!


----------



## Fenghuang

This is Moo. He passed away in December, but this is one of my photos and bettas of all time (if you can't tell by my avie).


----------



## Araielle

Here is my pretty male VT, Cho!  He's a sweetheart!


----------



## fleetfish

I'm *not* entering the contest, just because I recently won one and I believe in fairness, but here is Guinness. He passed away a few weeks ago. He was always showing off, hated the camera, and was just an all-round goofy guy. It's the best flare shot I've ever gotten ... loved that boy, and still do <3


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet

*I'm not sure if this counts as love...*

I have a folder full of pictures just like this...


----------



## KFoster

First contest! 

My little Winter is just a few months old, but I think he has the "I love you mum, can I has foods?" look down already. Here he is,


----------



## Cotton19

This is Mo, my newest plakat, sorry for the glare, but I have to borrow a camera phone to take pics.


----------



## blue sky

24!
Omg so many photos!


----------



## Islandgaliam

blue sky said:


> 24!
> Omg so many photos!



And all so so pretty! I have yet to see a betta that wasn't


----------



## blue sky

*hello*

fishy love contest update!
i should tell you what the prize is...i have decided to paint a water color of the top 3 enteries!
examplei might have exagerated on color and fins a bit because i didnt rely on a pic)(also this is my first watercolor unless you count painting on quick spread paper)
25 photos now!
and the white circles are bubbles not pearls!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Oooooh


----------



## KFoster

Ah! Beautiful!!!


----------



## blue sky

blue sky said:


> fishy love contest update!
> i should tell you what the prize is...i have decided to paint a water color of the top 3 enteries!
> examplei might have exagerated on color and fins a bit because i didnt rely on a pic)(also this is my first watercolor unless you count painting on quick spread paper)
> 25 photos now!
> and the white circles are bubbles not pearls!


sorry its 24 i accidentaly counted the not entering one opps haha


----------



## bserrano2

*Drogo*

Is it too late to enter?? if not heres my Drogo giving me the side eye like "Ma no pictures!"


----------



## blue sky

no it isnt !
25 now!
yeeey


----------



## Sushi Neon Betta

This is Sushi! I just recently got him, and am already in love! <3


----------



## Animalactivist12

My Da Vinci


----------



## blue sky

27 now! i might change the end date to when the number of phootos reach 50?


----------



## tntristan12

It's a two for one entry!


----------



## MistersMom

it was so hard!


----------



## blue sky

tntristan12 and MistersMom can you please post your bettas name? thanks!


----------



## MistersMom

Mines was Bello.


----------



## blue sky

thanks mistersmom!


----------



## sharkettelaw1

dragon:


----------



## Jovancheck

Klaus telling me: "Hi, whatcha lookin at?"


----------



## Jonthefish

He just looked at me like " mommy they only want so many pictures :roll:"
His name is Jon the girl


----------



## Kone Killer

So you originally said 'looking at you' for the shot you wanted. I see a lot of side shots... Is that ok, or are you looking for a right down the nose kinda shot?


----------



## blue sky

oh it just means that you can see the eyes sideshot is fine


----------



## tntristan12

My fishies are Professor X and Magneto!


----------



## Vergil

This boy here is my giant, Bob. It doesn't have to be his feeding time but if he senses I'm near he makes this face. Always swans up the surface to say hi.


----------



## MistersMom

tntristan12 said:


> My fishies are Professor X and Magneto!


they meant the name of the fish in the picture you posted.not the names of all your fish. lol


----------



## tntristan12

MistersMom said:


> they meant the name of the fish in the picture you posted.not the names of all your fish. lol


Plot twist: both of my fish are in the photo I submitted.


----------



## MistersMom

can i post another? 
i have another super cute one...


----------



## MistersMom

tntristan12 said:


> Plot twist: both of my fish are in the photo I submitted.


oh haha


----------



## Jonthefish

Bailmint !! Atlas is adorable omg ! x)


----------



## Bailmint

Aw thank you <3 that's the first photo I snapped of him, it was in Petco lol. xD


----------



## kevinap2

This is Dax, my female VT, in her community tank.

"Wut up homeslice?"


----------



## Kone Killer

Here is Slick at feeding time!


----------



## blue sky

MistersMom said:


> can i post another?
> i have another super cute one...


you could change what photo you want to submit but please quote it so i know


----------



## DianeA7X

I have 2 Bettas but my boy who is like 3 1/2, don't think I have a pic of him looking at me. )= But i do have one of my baby. Oh and I still don't have names for either of them. I just don't know what to name them. Can I still be entered in this contest even though my baby doesn't have a name? Here she is. And this pic was enhance cause it was a little dark.


Edit: Forgot to mention this is my first contest. =)


----------



## BettaLittleGirl

Kone Killer said:


> Here is Slick at feeding time!


oh its just a photo online, if not, nice betta you got there, though im mostly sure its not ur betta fish cuz it comes from photobucket.


----------



## kevinap2

BettaLittleGirl said:


> oh its just a photo online, if not, nice betta you got there, though im mostly sure its not ur betta fish cuz it comes from photobucket.


Photobucket is an image hosting site. Anyone can have an account with Photobucket. Just because the image is hosted there doesn't mean the betta doesn't belong to the poster.


----------



## Kone Killer

yup, it is my fish... I just water mark my shots so I know if they ever show up again online... I had a lighthouse picture that showed up on facebook once... It wasnt watermarked, but you couldnt tell the difference of the two...
And yes, photobucket is a site that people hang photos in since you cant put them directly onto this site.


----------



## blue sky

*hello*

36 enteries!!! contest ends in 2 days!
then you all can vote on the poll i will put up. please do not vote for your self, thanks! remember:you dont have to vote if you dont want to but it will help make judging so much easier!!yay!. youall have fantastik images!!:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:fish:it will be hard to pick! check back when you can!
thank you all!


----------



## blue sky

*hi*

i want to enter my betta Rainbow
yes, im entering my own fish;-)
but it will be a fair contest dont worry
i just dont want her to feel left out:-D
haha


----------



## blue sky

*Important please read!*



blue sky said:


> 36 enteries!!! contest ends in 2 days!
> then you all can vote on the poll i will put up. please do not vote for your self, thanks! remember:you dont have to vote if you dont want to but it will help make judging so much easier!!yay!. youall have fantastik images!!:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:fish:it will be hard to pick! check back when you can!
> thank you all!


 YOU CAN VOTE FOR YOURSELF NOW!
BUT...YOU CAN ONLY VOTE ONCE! LETS MAKE THIS A FUN AND FAIR CONTEST FOR EVERYONE! THANKS!
THIS CONTEST IS NOT OVER YET BUT IT WILL BE IN 2 DAYS!!:BIGhappy:GOODLUCK TO ALL!


----------



## blue sky

*The poll will be up when the contest is over!*

I FORGOT TO ADD THIS! sorry:-D


----------



## Crossroads

wanted to add in my boy Nereus!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

I like myself(bedru), taz, opal, levy, gaston, and franklin the most


----------



## Bailmint

Wait how do you vote? xD


----------



## Bailmint

If we can vote I'd vote for Mister'sMom, "Bob", Mark Anthony, and Atlas(me) of course.<3


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Bailmint said:


> If we can vote I'd vote for Mister'sMom, "Bob", Mark Anthony, and Atlas(me) of course.<3


The poll wouldnt work for me either, did.t even show up


----------



## Jonthefish

I vote for klaus , atlas , and Jon ( my fishie , lol ) ;D


----------



## Bailmint

Add Jon to my list too C:


----------



## Jonthefish

Daw thanks


----------



## blue sky

blue sky said:


> I FORGOT TO ADD THIS! sorry:-D


 quote:"the poll will be up when the contest is over" DOES ANYONE READ MY POSTS????HELLO?
xD whatever hahaha
ill just add your votes to the poll when i put it up
THE CONTEST WILL BE OVER tommorro


----------



## blue sky

the poll is mutichoice


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

blue sky said:


> quote:"the poll will be up when the contest is over" DOES ANYONE READ MY POSTS????HELLO?
> xD whatever hahaha
> ill just add your votes to the poll when i put it up
> THE CONTEST WILL BE OVER tommorro


You can't see/use the poll on iPad/phone/mobile


----------



## blue sky

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> You can't see/use the poll on iPad/phone/mobile


thanks!!
so if you are using a iPad/phone/mobile just post who you want to vote for:-D


----------



## Jonthefish

^ wrote my votes above :3


----------



## blue sky

ok:-D


----------



## Vergil

I can't see the poll option I'm afraid.

Anyway, votes for:

Franklin
Peach
Moo
Bob - mine ^_^"


----------



## blue sky

blue sky said:


> quote:"the poll will be up when the contest is over" DOES ANYONE READ MY POSTS????HELLO?
> xD whatever hahaha
> ill just add your votes to the poll when i put it up
> THE CONTEST WILL BE OVER tommorro


xD read please and thankyou


----------



## VivianKJean

Guys. The poll isn't posted yet. the contest ends tomorrow. be patient and read messages.


----------



## CNDBETTAS

*Hope im not to late!*

Hope im not to late!! If so, oh well! Ill enter in the next contest. Heres my HalfMoon named "Fish" lol. Very goofy boy!! and quite the show off!


----------



## MistersMom

so who won ?


----------



## blue sky

*contest is over! no more enteries will be accepted* .
the poll will be up shortly thank you !!!!


----------



## blue sky

i tried to put bailments and jonthefishs cotes in but some i coudnt so can you please vote for pippin once, altas once and jonthefish once and klaus once please either bailmint or jon the girl thankyou!


----------



## blue sky

Vergil said:


> I can't see the poll option I'm afraid.
> 
> Anyway, votes for:
> 
> Franklin
> Peach
> Moo
> Bob - mine ^_^"


vergil can you vote above again please thankyou
i cant put your votes into the poll sorry


----------



## Bailmint

~Watches poll closely~ ~eye squint~ xD jkjk


----------



## CNDBETTAS

Cant wait to see who won!! It was very fun entering my boy!!! Thanks for making this contest! Soooooo many awesome looking Bettas!!


----------



## Jonthefish

I voted for everyone xD


----------



## CNDBETTAS

You rawk Johnthefish hahaha


----------



## Jonthefish

CNDBETTAS said:


> You rawk Johnthefish hahaha



I try 

xD


----------



## Bailmint

Yus Joneh you rock<33


----------



## blue sky

:-Dwhat Bailmint said
hm... i wonder who will win
oh no i forgot vote for myself whyyyyXD


----------



## blue sky

i hope i spelled everyones names right
if i didnt sorry


----------



## Bailmint

xD I'm watching Flicka 2 for the first time ;u;

Randommmm o -o


----------



## Jonthefish

:notworthy:

xD


----------



## Tree

Whoooo can't wait until who will win. =D everyone's betta looks so darn cute!


----------



## CNDBETTAS

Agreed!! There was not a single entry that was not absolutely incredible!! Some STUNNING fish in this one!


----------



## Bailmint

Agreed c:


----------



## Sabina88

Good luck to every one.


----------



## myexplodingcat

Whoa, Bailmint! You're doing really well in this contest!

I voted for a bunch of people (including Atlas), but I think my absolute favorite is Tree's perfectly focused up-close shot of Perch. Gorgeous!


----------



## Bailmint

Whoa I know o -o I'm quite surprised-I've never come close to winning a contest before...

I liked Tromboneplaya the best


----------



## CNDBETTAS

I voted for a bunch as well. (I think lol) and im actually surprised My boys have 3 votes! I just kinda jumped in last minute and wasnt expecting any votes! This community is incredibly generous! Very glad I decided to become a member here!


----------



## Pippin

Wow! I have seven votes.


----------



## Tree

myexplodingcat said:


> Whoa, Bailmint! You're doing really well in this contest!
> 
> I voted for a bunch of people (including Atlas), but I think my absolute favorite is Tree's perfectly focused up-close shot of Perch. Gorgeous!


thanks! <3 

and thanks for the votes everyone!


----------



## Bailmint

Oh yes-thanks for the votes everyone!!! I really really really appreciate it!!


----------



## CNDBETTAS

Haha, wow Bailmint! Your Betta is "Swimming away" with the competition!!


----------



## Bailmint

xD thanks-isn't that from Nemo?

"Swim away!" xD


----------



## CNDBETTAS

Haha it might be, I wasnt trying to quote it tho LOL


----------



## Bailmint

xD Oh, S'still funny lol.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Whoa! Three votes besides my own for Merlin! Thanks everyone!

I believe I had six votes. Very hard to pick between all the awesome entries!


----------



## Jonthefish

Thanks for my votes !! I'm happy with Jon's four fans x)


----------



## Bailmint

Was dis thread like abandoned or something? xD


----------



## blue sky

XD


----------



## blue sky

has everyone finshed voting ?:-D
it is very close but currently Xshainax bailment and tree are the top three


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

I know I'm not a part of the contest, but is it alright that I voted anyway?


----------



## blue sky

of course:-D everyone can vote!


----------



## Tree

oh wow! =O there are so many VOTES! XD


----------



## Bailmint

Omg yeah  I just saw for the first time in like two weeks xD.


----------



## blue sky

*hi*

suprise!:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:shock:
since everyone worked so hard i decided to draw everyone a miniture betta.
i will publish a few every week 
the winners will get a mini and a large
here is a few
THE CONTEST IS NOT OVER THOUGH


----------



## blue sky

HMMM why are the images so small? ill try to fix it


----------



## blue sky

still not working hmmm
maybe its cause i took them with a phone


----------



## Pippin

Oh, wow. You are great at drawing! That looks just like Mark Antony's picture!


----------



## Bailmint

Nice <3 you are good at drawing c:.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Thank you I love the drawing and it was a really nice surprise to find it on DA:-D 

Igneel says Thank you too


----------



## blue sky

:BIGhappy:thank you!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Thank you for the lovely drawing of Merlin! I will have to try and get this site loaded on my phone to show it to him


----------



## BettaStarter24

since contest isn't over, this is my newest boy Oliver. I would enter my other two but as only one fish can be entered...


----------



## blue sky

BettaStarter24 said:


> since contest isn't over, this is my newest boy Oliver. I would enter my other two but as only one fish can be entered...
> 
> View attachment 403434


i meant that the voting wasnt over but... oh well


----------



## BettaStarter24

oops


----------



## Jonthefish

CURRENT TOP PLACES !!
Xshainax & Fenghuang - 12 
Bailmint 13 
Tree 14

:3


----------



## Bailmint

Yaaaas yaaas
xD Jk

Kewl  <3


----------



## Tree

=O wow I got 14? Thanks everyone! though it is still not over. =P


----------



## Jonthefish

Jon is happy with his seven votes XD


----------



## Vergil

Tree said:


> =O wow I got 14? Thanks everyone! though it is still not over. =P


Wait, wut???  When does it end?


----------



## Bailmint

Contest is over-voting isn't xD.


----------



## blue sky

guys the poll auto closed 2014, 8 ,1 XD


----------



## blue sky

the winners!!!!
1 st place TREE 14 votes:-D
2nd place Bailmint 13 votescongrats
3 rd place is a tie xshainax and fenghuang 12 votes
it was close and everyone did a great job:-D:-D:-Dyou all get minis and winners get mini and a large
contest is over and the prizes will be here soon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bailmint

Yay~!<3 Congrats to everyone!! c:


----------



## blue sky

*TREES perch*

TREES Perch
i just drew this:-D:-D:-D fresh fish:-D:-D
congrats TREE and Perch!!!:BIGwinky:


----------



## Tree

Gasp!!!! Thank you so much for this. This means a lot to me cause perch passed away a little over a week ago. This is a great memorial for her.<3


----------



## Jonthefish

Yay for everyone !! :3


----------



## blue sky

the colors didnt come out right
ill submit another one
once the pic dried the water was light blue:-?:-D:-D:-DXD


----------



## BettaLover1313

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## blue sky

Hi


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

WTG Tree!!


----------



## Jonthefish

Where are our mini drawings I'm dying to see mine !! I love your art style a lot !!! XD


----------



## blue sky

i am doing them in order from the first to the last and i have already done a few. 
i tried to submit them in the last comment i wrote but it didnt work so i am going to try again.:-?:-D


----------



## blue sky

here they are:-D
enjoy there will be more


----------



## Jonthefish

Love the dark outline on some of them ! It gives that cute little cartoon-y look !!

Heck they are all awesome !!! :blueyay:


----------



## blue sky

thank you!
i just noticed the photo quality isnt good
sorry about that


----------



## Bailmint

Ahh omg! Atlas is gorgeous<3 Thank youu!


----------



## blue sky

your welcome


----------



## Indigo Betta

Thank you, I love Igneel's drawing!


----------



## Jonthefish

When are you posting the rest ? :3


----------



## blue sky

*hey fish lovers!*

hey fishy universe!
im back! i did not dissapear from the surface of the earth.
and yes i have finished those minis and the 3rd place winners.
these took forever!!! literally!
sorry all, i have been very very very very very busy. bad me scolds self
i have finish them all and will post them in a week !


----------



## blue sky

*prizes*

here thay are! i will post more in a week!
.....they are upside down arent they...... face palm


----------

